# How many relationships have you been in?



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

ME: 0 :sus


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

0


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Obviously ZERO.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Three. I dated a guy after I broke up with my high school boyfriend, but it didn't last long.

High school boyfriend

Husband

Beau


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

three. plus a one night stand, but i dont count that as a relationship lol.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

3


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

ZERO


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Result is undefined.

Also Absolute 0


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

We talking serious relationships here?


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Two.

Relationships are for the weak.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Two. One online for eight months, one offline for almost four years.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Well I lost track of the number of online ones, but only one girl who I knew in-person.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just the one, and current
Never thought I'd be in a relationship ever, but it came out of nowhere


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!! But actually no real solid relationship built on emotions and feelings. So sad...


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

One... yes, just one. And I'm not talking "the other ones didn't count". Just one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> One... yes, just one. And I'm not talking "the other ones didn't count". Just one.


Same.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

1...and it was quite possibly my last. :stu


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm.....let me think........oh yeah, NONE.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A few not so serious ones, but I don't consider those relationships. So I'm gonna say zero since I've never had someone I can call my girlfriend.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

More than 10, all of them crappy.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Never had a boyfriend and still don't.

I have 1 online relationship going but it's more of a friendship then anything else. 

I'm too awkward and I guess weird for relationships. More rather my SA gets in the way of developing a serious relationship.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

1,000,000


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

None, I don't even want to be in relationship anymore.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Define relationship. I've had a few boyfriends, but none lasted more then a month. In most cases I hardly even liked the guy in the first place and only agreed because I couldn't bear to reject him. Especially since it's very rare for anyone to be interested. The few long-term "relationships" have all been online. I'm currently in a 10 month one right now, hopefully he'll be the first one I'll ever meet in person. :time


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

none for me


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nearly had one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

None and I could not care less,it all seems to be a waste of time.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

only one


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

None, no dates and no girlfriends ever. Fun fun.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> More than 10, all of them crappy.


this except one of them ended well


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

1, it lasted a week and it was the worse anxiety I ever had.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

2...both were very short-lived!


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Just one. Aaaaaaaand, it's gone.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

two proper ones including my husband, and one almost relationship but it blew up in my face because he cheated


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0


----------



## FallingChip (Aug 22, 2012)

One.
My current boyfriend of nearly 3yrs.


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

3

All of which didn't end too well. And all of which were set up for me... lol. Maybe why they failed.


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

3, maybe 4 serious relationships. I'm not counting short relationships.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

3 real relationships.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Just the one, and current
> Never thought I'd be in a relationship ever, but it came out of nowhere


:ditto


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

3
..1 year on and off, 1 and a bit years and the last was 3 years.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

1, only lasted less than 4 months


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

0 for me.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

1. Some guy I stalked


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

2 whom I lived with. I don't really count high school ones.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Two. Although, with my second girlfriend, I wasn't the only one with her at the time...so that sucked.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

One, lasted for almost a year and a half

She was a social butterfly who loved people and always wanted to party. You can probably figure out why it ended:blank


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

0.000000000001


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

1


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Two if you count online relationships. Zero if you count relationships irl.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Too ****ing many


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

1


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. When I was 15. It lasted for about 2-3 years


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

One serious relationship and still together


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

3 months
2 years
2 months

I sort of dated a couple girls before these 3 but we didn't do anything. They were more like kid relationships and so I don't count them. Besides, I'm seriously ashamed of most of my exes, they don't deserve to be remembered lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, I've never really thought about it, but...seven. God, that sounds really bad, like I'm a serial monogamist, I guess?? ****, more is not always better. This is bad.

Seven relationships, and I'm single. WTF.

What the hell is wrong with me...

Edit: Oh **** you said romantic partners. I guess that makes nine, then. Suuuummmm biiiiaatch.

I do regret the two that were one night stands. God, I'll never, ever do that again.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

1 year 8 months
2 years 
10 months 

Only really regret the most recent one, being 10 months.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

7? -_- Straight relationships right? Not like...people you've dated or 'encounters' right?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

****. I'm realizing how messed up I truly am.

I've been married twice. I have a son that just turned 23, and neither of the women I married are the mom. God I'm so, so very messed up.

Anyway....

6 months
16 months
1 year
2 years
3 months
15 years
1 year

I left out the two one night stands.

* hangs head in shame *
* walks away *
* grabs beer *


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Like a million with myself.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*ZERO*

ahem


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

zero


----------

